# HmoobH8wj - Breeder



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

okay. i got this two breeder feeder.

do anyone know how to use them?

Pro-Vital Pigeon Breeder
APC Nutribloom


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> okay. i got this two breeder feeder.
> 
> do anyone know how to use them?
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I think he bought those supplements meant for the breeding pairs and wants to know how they are.... for a moment I thought its a feeder for the breeder pens


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how do i use this 2 type of pigeon food.

Pro-Vital Pigeon Breeder and APC Nutribloom


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

sreeshs said:


> I think he bought those supplements meant for the breeding pairs and wants to know how they are.... for a moment I thought its a feeder for the breeder pens


yea. you know how?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> yea. you know how?


Sorry man, I have never used them, its not easily available in this part of the world


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

ahaha okay thank dude.


----------

